# Blobbyland and wildlife park



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2014)

After seeing queerbait90 superb report on this place I just had to go and have a look at this while I was in the area.so a quick trip from wiltshire to Somerset was the perfect excuse for me  I had spent many a great day here as a child so it was quite sad to see it like this,considering the thousands that use to enter the gates.but it was nice to see the gardens there are maintained and the hall,which is a hotel Is still owned by warners.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 1, 2014)

Always good to go back to a place you once visited when you was younger, nice collection of shots from here, not much you can do with a site like this, but you've done well mate good work


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice take on the place, different from earlier reports that I've seen, cheers..


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2014)

Great shots here,I,m surprised at how tidy it is.Thanks for showing.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 1, 2014)

Great set. What a totally surreal place!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks worth a look and a bit of fun this place, if in the area, thanks for sharing


----------



## soulman (Oct 1, 2014)

has the whole place closed down, I remember going there before mr blobby when it was used for to the manor Bourne.....long long time ago ,,


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 1, 2014)

Good stuff mate. Very surreal place. 
Noel Edmonds has a lot to answer for!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Some nice photos here. I take it the train is now gone then??


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Some nice photos here. I take it the train is now gone then??



I would have thought so.but don't know..the sleepers and railway lines are still there all stacked up.


----------



## chazman (Oct 2, 2014)

spot on pics


----------



## brickworx (Oct 2, 2014)

I am drawn to this place.....for some strange reason.....I hate Mr Blobby and the Edmonds bloke!


----------

